# Hi all!



## WDaniels (Apr 2, 2007)

I have been lurking for awhile and even posted a time or two but never introduced myself. My name is Warren but don't much care what you call me except for "late for dinner." My wife and I just recently purchased a CSY 44 Walkthrough in Florida and have it on the hard until we can get down and get the bottom painted and moved to Texas this November. The wife has always loved the water and wanted to sail. About 5 years ago she posted a picture of a sailboat by an island in the middle of paradise and after a year or so, it started looking real good to me. Then I got invited for two years running to crew a boat in the Newport Beach to Ensenada race and fell in love with sailing. So last Dec we went to do some sailing in Florida and came across "the" boat. Long story short, surveyed it, bought it, parked it and tried to name it but discovered it was more difficult in naming a boat than a child. I was going to retire this October and sail away until I got caught in Stop Loss. So we move it to Texas where its less expensive to keep it and go next year. 
So that is the short and sweet of it.
All the best to everyone and happy sailing.
Warren Daniels
sv Sea Notes


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Warren,
Welcome and congratulations on the new boat. Lots of good people here willing to share information with you so don't hesitate to ask any questions.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hi Warren..glad to have you aboard!


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome to SailNet!


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Howdy and welcome Warren from the Northwest corner...

Sail it , or have it sailed dont truck it...


----------



## WDaniels (Apr 2, 2007)

Stillraining,
I have no intentions of sailing the boat back to Alaska. When we got the boat about the only restriction the Admiral put on me was "NO COLD WATER!". So its off the the warm parts of the world for me.
Warren


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

It is good to have you with us, Warren... After you get 10 posts, you can show us pictures of your boat!


----------

